
Show HN: A first try to implement a Deep Learning model - rcshubhadeep
https://github.com/rcshubhadeep/dl-experiments/blob/master/income-prediction/Predicting%20Income%2C%20A%20NN%20approach.ipynb
======
rcshubhadeep
I am taking the deep learning course in Coursera by Andrew NG. I came across
this dataset recently and took it up to build the present model. I am very new
to this field and I will be very happy to have feedbacks to improve the model
and hence the prediction. The python code is not really clean and may not be
Pythonic always. Sorry for that. I was focused on the ML aspect more, I guess.

